

Amazon's Latest Volley - derf_
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2014/07/30/amazons-latest-volley/

======
pronoiac
This is an interesting take on Amazon's propaganda battle. I was going to post
this after the Readers United post hit the front page, because I remembered
this post and this point: "While this is not going to happen because this is
not the way PR works, I really really really wish Amazon would stop pretending
that anything it does it does for the benefit of authors. It does not. It does
it for the benefit of Amazon, and then finds a way to spin it to authors, with
the help of a coterie of supporters to carry that message forward, more or
less uncritically."

